

Blind camera comparison: Vote for the unidentified cameraphone you like best - kyriakos
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Blind-camera-comparison-Vote-for-the-unidentified-cameraphone-you-like-best_id47934

======
kyriakos
The problem with this poll is that there is no baseline image to compare with.
They should have also taken a photo with a high end camera/lens so we can
compare how accurate the color reproduction is. Also it seems that they are
not all shot at the same time or exact same spot, lighting appears different
from image to image.

Its a good idea so hopefully someone will make a similar poll taking care of
these considerations.

